# rb24 question...



## Delano (Feb 13, 2006)

can the rb24 be converted to efi? the carb is crappy and uses too much fuel. would an efi setup from a rb20de or so work on the rb24?


thanks in advance.


----------



## Delano (Feb 13, 2006)

can no one help me?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah it should. I don't know much about the RB motors, but I read that an rb24 is a rb20 with a 26 crank....So i'm pretty sure the Rb20DE(T) setup of fuel injectors would work. You would need the ECU of course, and to make your life easier, find the harness as well.


----------

